# 942 - video freezes for a second at a time



## RocketNJ (Jul 29, 2003)

Been having issues with the 942 where the video will freeze for about a second and then skip forward. The audio remains plaing while the video freezes. This happens several times a minute. 

Noticed this with live, paused, and recorded sat SD channels.

Also I get momentary dropouts on OTA HD channels (NY metro market) with signal strength not fluctuating. Signal is between 75 and 95, depending on channel.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

How hot is your unit? is it in a cabinet or rack?


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

I've noticed the same thing occasionally. If I change the channel and then go right back, it will re-sync correctly and then work fine.


----------



## RocketNJ (Jul 29, 2003)

Jon Spackman said:


> How hot is your unit? is it in a cabinet or rack?


Not very hot. Is on rack under TV. open in front and back. at least 2 inches free on both sides and top of unit.

Seems this problem has only started in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Check the diagnostics to see the high, low and average temp


----------



## RocketNJ (Jul 29, 2003)

thanks for the tip. Will do tomorrow.


----------



## Gremraf (Jun 30, 2006)

How do I check the temps?


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Hit Menu, 6, 3, Counters, page down 2 times and 3 times and you'll see the HDD High Temp, low temp and average temp.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

lakebum431 said:


> Hit Menu, 6, 3, Counters, page down 2 times and 3 times and you'll see the HDD High Temp, low temp and average temp.


So what is the "normal" range of temperatures? What is considered too warm that would make the 942 unstable?


----------

